# :: Typical day in the retired Spanish way of life ? ::



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2007)

Was just chatting with my Solicitor about a legal matter regarding slander and racism , when i had finished discussing the matter , he said to me " So when you Sell up everything and get away permanently to Mallorca , what you going to do every day ?"

I told him will find a small sideline business to set up or buy or whatever , but only if i get bored .

Now got me wondering what is a typical day for the Ex Pats in Spain who dont need to work .. or even those of you who do work be nice to read how the day differs from the UK Rat Race ??

So Post away dont be shy ..


----------

